# TWRP / Droid X - possible?



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got a "spare" X that I would love to start using a bit more however the camera button on it doesn't work which makes it virtually impossible to use ClockworkRecovery on.

After playing around w/ TWRP on my Fire I was wondering if anyone has tried or been able to get TWRP installed on the X as an alternative to Clockwork recovery.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

You can install RZrecovery.

OR...
Use the volume buttons and scroll down through CWM's list a couple times.
Doing that enables the power button to select.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it under warranty at all? Send that bad boy in for a replacement. I saw an all touch screen CMR video last week, no realese yet though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

